
Ask HN: Is there a main site for C programming language? - kalimatas
Every more or less popular programming language has its main site, which serves as a main entry point for everybody who wants to learn the language or find any information. Usually those site have links to documentation, tutorials for beginners, reference materials and so on.<p>C programming language is one the most commonly used nowadays, and still it doesn&#x27;t have its &quot;entry point&quot;. I mean, there are plenty of resources out there, but none of them serves as a source of truth.<p>Is there anything like that for C?
======
ebcode
I think the answer you're looking for is "no".

Because C was developed at Bell Labs in the pre-internet 70s, the first
"official" documentation was the book by K&R. Due to the language's
popularity, it was standardized first by ANSI, then by ISO. So these days, the
closest thing to a "source of truth" for the language is the standard
published by ISO. That working group's website is here: [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/](http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/)

Of course, standards documents are not really entry points, as they are
extremely dry, technical documents. Which is why I think the answer to your
question is "no".

I think your best bet would be to start with the second edition of "The C
Programming Language" by Kernighan and Ritchie, then work your way "into the
future" by looking at books on C published in the last decade.

HTH

------
devnonymous
comp.lang.c still used to be the one true place for c programmers to hang out
at back when I started learning it in the 90s, not sure if that's the case
these days.

~~~
wahern
Still active. Dennis Ritchie stopped posting in the early 2000s, I think,
years before his death. I believe a C committee member or two still contribute
regularly.

I think the group FAQ is at
[http://c-faq.com/index.html](http://c-faq.com/index.html)

Newbies tend to get upset about the strict topicality voluntarily enforced--
strict C, no discussion of platform or compiler extensions except in contrast.
It's a large part of what has kept the group useful for so long, though,
especially considering there's no moderator.

There's also comp.std.c, but that's for discussing the C standard
specifically. Not really for learning the language.

comp.unix.programmer is also still active and useful.

------
c4n4rd
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cprogramming/](https://www.reddit.com/r/cprogramming/)

